# crear mi avion a escala



## ELECTRON87 (Jun 14, 2007)

hola la idea es crear un avion a escala hasta ahora solo se que tengo que programar unpic para hacerlo
quien me puede ayudar
donde puedo encontran información al respecto

de antemanos gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 15, 2007)

Hombre yo sabia que los PIC hacían cosas raras pero volar todavía no lo habia visto, podrias postear un video en youtube como despega un PIC.

PIC10fXXlos moquito
PIC12fXXX las moscas
PIC16FXXX moscas borineras o moscones
pic18fXXX moscardones
DSPIC gorriones
Pentiums bufff eso no vuela, con lo que pesan

como no te expliques un poco mejor...


----------



## Dano (Jun 15, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Hombre yo sabia que los PIC hacían cosas raras pero volar todavía no lo habia visto, podrias postear un video en youtube como despega un PIC.
> 
> PIC10fXXlos moquito
> PIC12fXXX las moscas
> ...



Tenes razón los pentium no vuelan   

Saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jun 15, 2007)

Yo tampoco sabia que un PIC pudiera volar por si mismo, pero tengo la esperanza de que tal vez lo que ELECTRON87 quiso decir, es que su avión seria controlado por uno de ellos (o varios no se). Falta que aclare  

Saludos,


----------



## pepeluso_ponche (Jun 15, 2007)

y por que no van a volar?
fijo que si les acoplas un reactor o los catapulteas vuelan
eso si el rumbo nose yo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 15, 2007)

Los que si que vuelan son los condensadores electroliticos, como vuelan los condenados que se lo preguntan a mi techo.
Los mejores son lo pequenitos, los grandes solo apestan


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Los que si que vuelan son los condensadores electroliticos, como vuelan los condenados que se lo preguntan a mi techo.
> Los mejores son lo pequenitos, los grandes solo apestan



 totalmente cierto, mi techo tambien lo puede atestiguar.

Tiopepe y donde me dejas a los PICs Mosquito 12FBZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## El nombre (Jun 16, 2007)

Hay que ver como sois! 
Los microcontroladores vuelan y mucho!

¿ Quién no ha diseñado un circuito con algún microcontrolador y a terminado "volando"  a la basura?

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 16, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Hay que ver como sois!
> Los microcontroladores vuelan y mucho!
> 
> ¿ Quién no ha diseñado un circuito con algún microcontrolador y a terminado "volando"  a la basura?
> ...



Que malo eres, llevo unos dias traumatizado por que se me han roto  3 pic12f675 y no se porque, por que se han suicidado, yo los trataba con cariño, con su zocalo de pines torneados para cuidar sus patitas, les guarde su byte de calibracion, todo mimos y luego se me mueren.


----------



## Dano (Jun 16, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> El nombre dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y no probaste revivirlo con respiración boca a boca

 :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: 

Saludos


----------



## Cesar Mundaca Alarcon (Jun 17, 2007)

Hola:

 Desconozco si el circuito empleado para programar los PIC esta con problema, pero creo que deberías explicar el problema mas a fondo, para poder ayudarte.
 Talvez es la alimentación que estas utilizando, o es cuando estas programando el PIC, o puede ser que sea cuando esta funcionando en el circuito que provocá problemas.

Atte.


----------



## Enochara (Jun 18, 2007)

Hola, si te refieres a que vuele el mini-avión, no necesariamente es con un pic. Ví un proyecto así del ing. Mario Andrés Córdoba G., que realizó el proyecto "Efigenia" en la Universidad del Cauca, Colombia. El artículo apareció en la revista Electrónica & Computadores (publics. Cekit), en el núm. internacional 45, de septiembre de 1998.

Sus datos eran:
macordob@atenea.ucauca.edu.co
   Apartado aéreo 1161, Popayan, Cauca, Colombia

Mas no sé si en la actualidad siga teniendo esos datos.

Saludos y suerte ...


----------



## ELECTRON87 (Jun 19, 2007)

bueno me explico mejor es controlado com lo dice uno de los muchcos como puedo hacerlo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 20, 2007)

ELECTRON87 dijo:
			
		

> bueno me explico mejor es controlado com lo dice uno de los muchcos como puedo hacerlo


muchacho, eres de pocas palabras.

explícanos que pretendes, no somos adivinos.

Hice un poco de broma, pero es que no hay por donde cogerlo, una sola linea cada vez y poco aclaratoria.

Quien algo quiere algo le cuesta.

Que quieres hacer
Que nivel de electrónica tienes
Que material dispones, estaño, soldador, tester...

Un saludo compañero


----------



## chispy (Jun 22, 2007)

la mejor manera de que un pics vuele es pin pares del micro cable negativo, pin impares del micro positivo, ponete a 5 mts del micro y luego enchufar a un toma corriente de 220!!!

Nota un micro solo puede volar 1 sola vez!!!  

jajaja 


Nahhh hablemos enserio... 
primero y antes que nada, tener idea de que necesitas para q tu avion funcione, diseñate un radiocontrol y destacar los movimientos del aeroplano. y especifica que si pulsas un determinado boton este influya a que el micro q pose el aeroplano ejecute la mecanica para q las alas realicen el movimiento. tambien tendrias q investigar como comunicar los microcontroladores(uno en radiocontrol y otro en el avion) y por sobre todo prepara muchos avioncitos de repuestos... porq no creo que en los primeros 10 intentos esto funcione...
Es un proyecto muy muy complejo... pero todo es posible....
Saludos


----------



## ELECTRON87 (Ago 10, 2007)

bueno miren la idea es crear o lograr manejar el avion a distacia (control remoto).
la que no doy para hacer es controlar las alas del avion,por radio control, por pics, por lo que sea como hago para esto
que si las alas estan a sierto angulo para arriba o hasi o para abjo que los motores rueneden
como hacer para que despegue 

bien y nada mas no veo que hay que ser brujo 
lo que apor te que sea sustancioso y no haser estallar el pic que ese chiste si que es viejo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 10, 2007)

Menuda clase de ortografía, habla como si hubiera tomado unas cervezas caducadas

Un cordial saludo a todos, que conste que yo no fui el que agrieto el PIC


Un link interesante
http://www.miliamperios.com/foro/


----------



## lapacho (Ago 11, 2007)

?

Hombre, entra al internet y mira fotos de los servos motores de un radio control!! No tiene que inventar nada! eso esta todo inventado ya, ahora si queres perder tiempo haciendolo...

Como que no sabes como hacer mover las alas? Desde mi punto de vista, si queres empezar un proyecto, primero tenes que investigar sobre el tema en cuestion. De la misma forma que los programadores. Un programador sabe programar, pero no sabe nada de contabilidad por ejemplo! o de fisica! o medicina! sin embargo hacen bellos programas contables, simulaciones y tomógrafos computados. Pero debieron enterarse de que se trataba la contabilidad, la fisica y la medica.

Lo que tenes que hacer, es empezar a investigar de que se trata volar. Como vuela un avion, y por qué. Como gira, cuales son las fuerzas fisicas que actuan sobre el, el principio de sustentación, viento, fuerza, y demás. Si no sabes como hacer elevar un avión, creo que antes de pensar en un PIC, debes leer un poco más de temas relacionados con un avion.

Luego, pan comido, dile al pic, mueve esto, muevo lo otro.

Saludos,


----------



## mcrven (Ago 11, 2007)

Bueno amigos todos. Sin ánimos de mofarme de ELECTRON87, ni de nadie más tampoco, les digo que armaron tremendo comics con este hilo y los honores, por supuesto, se los debemos endosar al iniciador.

En el post inmediatamente anterior, lapacho indica cosas muy ciertas, como que también lo hace un dicho muy común aquí en Venezuela: "No te metas a brujo sin concer la hierba". Y también concuerda con un dicho español muy viejo: "Para aprender, hay tres formas a saber y ellas son: andar, ver y leer".

Como dices, ELECTRON87, que quieres algo sencillo, no puede ser. El vuelo es algo bién complejo y controlar algo complejo, en un sistema mecánico, es complejo al cuadrado.

Por otro lado y, si de aviones modelo se trata, creo que hay unos cuantos foros relacionados con la especialidad. Te sugiero que los visites. Ahora, en cuanto a la electrónica dedicada, está bién este. Para PIC, creo que puedes visitar www.todopic.com.ar - En fin, es como se dijo antes, hay que andar, ver y leer. Así que andando y, más adelante, nos cuentas.

Suerte y éxitos: mcrven

PD: Si quieres saber algo relacionado con volar "Aviones", instálate el "MS Fligth Simulator" y, a volar. Eso sí, consiguete una buena consola de control o, por lo menos, un Joystck muy bueno.-


----------



## lapacho (Ago 11, 2007)

o hazla tu mismo! Yo hice este: 

http://www.flightsim.com/cgi/kds?$=main/howto/mind.htm

y de paso te viene bien para programar un atmega8, creeme que funciona!

suerte!

pd: Nada de flight simulator! ;-) Consiguete (comprate ) el IL-2.


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Ago 12, 2007)

Lo del avión controlado pir pic´s no es tan descabellado. Pero como todo proyecto lo primero que tienes que tener muy clarito es que quieres que haga exactamente el aparato en cuestión, que es lo que hay que controlar, que soluciones tiene que adoptar el chip y en que condiciones. Una vez lo tengas claro, intenta exponerlo.
Por ejemplo, ¿A cuantas rpm tiene que girar el o los motores para el despegue?¿y en crucero? ¿Posición de los alerones, flaps, timón en cada una de las condiciones de vuelo?¿Sensores de inclinación de los planos respecto al horizonte y del fuselaje respecto al suelo, sensores de vuelo invertido...? ¿Que es lo que tiene se tiene que controlar automáticamente y que parte controlas tú desde el radio control?
Por lo que se desprende de tu pregunta poco o nada has volado maquetas radio controladas, intenta aprender exactamente como vuelan estos aparatos, una vez lo tengas claro, intenta ver que es lo que se puede automatizar, liberando al "piloto" de controlar ciertas cosas.... Bueno solo es una recomendación 

SUERTE.

(Por cierto lo de los chips voladores a sido una sorpresa. Sabia, desde hace tiempo, que estos funcionaban con humo, la prueba esta que cuando este se les escapa o se les sale, dejan de funcionar, pero que algunos tuvieran, además, capacidad de volar, no lo sabia.)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 31, 2008)

Me eh dado cuenta de una cosa, que las preguntas mas amplificadoras (boludas) se deben al total desconocimiento de lo que es un montaje electronico y esto es llevado a otro campo de total desconocimiento como es el aeromodelismo ( me imagino que no quieren hacer un avion grande juaa) Supongamos que despues de un año de preguntas y respuestas tengan un aparatito que funcione medianamente, incurcionariamos en otro Desconocidicimo mundo , el del Pilotaje del aparatito en cuestion.

Ahora no se quien puso una formula, me gustaria completarla.

Inecperiencia en electronica= a
Inecperiencia en montaje = b
Inecperiencia en aeromodelismo = c
inecperiencia en pilotaje de aeromodelismo = d
Constante de Locura = L
Descarades (ni siquiera sabe que preguntar) = Q
Tiempo al vicio = T


Factor de Inayudabilidad=(a*b*c*d*L^2+q)/ T


Saludos.

Pd: se haceptan aportes para la comprobacion de la regla.  Juauaaa


----------



## fedee (May 29, 2009)

Hola quria decirles que estan muy buenas
las respuestas y queria saber si alguien me
podria dejar alguna web , para hacer un circuito de
un avion de aeromodelismo,, desde ya muchas gracias....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 24, 2009)

Para hacer el avion en sí seguramente las partes ya vienen y debes comprarlas..por comprarlas me refiero a mucho dinero.

mas alla de eso y en respuesta al tema les digo que para controlarlo se necesita lo siguiente:

Microcontrolador capáz de manejar:
1 servomotor para cada aleron (son 3, 2 en las alas y 1 tercero en la cola)
1 servomotor para el carburador (controla la aceleración del motor a combustión)
ignición del motor para el arranque.
alguna luz destelladora.

el resto es merito del aviador

hacerlo despegar, volar y girar...es merito del piloto.

saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 24, 2009)

Te equivocas, los servomotores para los "alerones" indispensables son 2, el de profundidad (arriba-abajo) y el de dirección (derecha-izquierda). Ya el de las alas es opcional.


----------



## leaelectronico (Jul 4, 2009)

un micro que vuela es un mosquito....porque te PICa...jajajjajaj


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 4, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Te equivocas, los servomotores para los "alerones" indispensables son 2, el de profundidad (arriba-abajo) y el de dirección (derecha-izquierda). Ya el de las alas es opcional.



Los planeadores trabajan solo con el empenaje (cola): el estabilizador vertical controla el giro, el estabilizador horizontal la altitud.
Los aviones usan tambien  los alerones de las alas para producir el alabeo (se inclina hacia un costado para girar.
tambien hay algunos modelos (pero son mas pocos ) que tienen flaps (se encuentran en las alas entre el fuselaje y los alerones).


----------



## saiwor (Jul 5, 2009)

mas ilucion.... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=33941


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 5, 2009)

Para controlar las partes del avion usa servos, ya habras investigado que son. Si lo hiciste habras visto que se les envia una señal para que se posicionen, esta señal es PWM, hay pics que generan estas señales, tenes que investigar eso tambien. Podes usar un canal digital de tu radio que en el transmisor sea un boton(encendido y apagado) entonces en el receptor solo vas a tener un 1 logico o 0 logico, ahora   programa el micro para que cuando el canal digital este en 1 logico cree las señales correspondientes para generar los PWM. 
Sea cual sea la idea que uses te va a llevar mucho tiempo y vas a tener que hacer muchas pruebas hasta lograrlo.
Yo probaria en lugar de un despegue, una pirueta en el aire: vos volas como de costumbre y al accionar el boton te hace un giro solito...

Saludos


----------



## cox (Jul 15, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Me eh dado cuenta de una cosa, que las preguntas mas amplificadoras (boludas) se deben al total desconocimiento de lo que es un montaje electronico y esto es llevado a otro campo de total desconocimiento como es el aeromodelismo ( me imagino que no quieren hacer un avion grande juaa) Supongamos que despues de un año de preguntas y respuestas tengan un aparatito que funcione medianamente, incurcionariamos en otro Desconocidicimo mundo , el del Pilotaje del aparatito en cuestion.
> 
> Ahora no se quien puso una formula, me gustaria completarla.
> 
> ...



Impecable man!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 15, 2009)

> Pd: se haceptan aportes para la comprobacion de la regla. Juauaaa


Se aceptan aportes para la comprobación de reglas ortográficas?
inexperiencia va con x no con c
Va con onda!

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jul 15, 2009)

Vegetal Digital dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuevamente, e de decir "te equivocas". Vertical es arriba-abajo, horizontal es derecha-izquierda.
Saludos.


----------



## diego_z (Jul 15, 2009)

todos opinan y podria apostar que ninguno  a tenido una radio en la mano  
aca http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Bienvenido tenes buena información de como manejar servos hasta de como fabricarte una radio y demas cosas , y aca http://www.foro-aeromodelismo.com.ar/ tenes información a patadas de como armar el modelo, tambien aca http://www.aerocolombino.com/page20.htm


----------



## kyryno (Jul 22, 2009)

hola a todos, los componentes electronicos vuelan, preguntenme por un Opamp LM741, que volo hasta el techo del laboratorio, pero tambien se les tira el humo y despues de eso  no sirven...haber quien puede volverles a meter el humo, jaja es broma.

 que tal electron87!

para hacer el avion con pics es quebrarse la cabeza, dado que kieres controlar los alerones, en un avion a escala sera muy dificil controlar los alerones, para que es el avion y de que tamaño pretendes hacerlo?


----------



## gigo2000x (Oct 23, 2010)

bueno disculpen la ignorancia pero yo entiendo de como hacer un avion :
pues la verdad si un novato como yo.!! lee este post se desmaya tratando de desifrar esto XD
pero bueno disculpen algien puede darme alguna idea de como hacer este avion     lo primordial seran motores pero cuales?

grasias por su respuestas y no me repriman ya q todos suelen hacer eso cuando digo burradas XD


----------

